# Recomend a ? for my mech



## Stranger (20/4/20)

A while ago I bought an Arachnid mech mod, single 18650 or smaller.



and never really got anything to match it bar the Nano Wasp. I do have a Recurve dual but that sits on my squonk and my Nano that sits on my EHPRO armour prime semi mech mod.

So what do you guys think, what would go well with this spidery mod

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)

DL




tanks I would look at

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)

What I would look at for MTL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (20/4/20)

Thanks, that lot is going to take some googling.  Some I recognize.


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)

Stranger said:


> Thanks, that lot is going to take some googling.  Some I recognize.



I have a sure and a nautilus 2S
.the others are rated good I don't have experience with them. What I do know is the innokin zenith is rated very high and the slide is an upgrade to it.
Then the nautilus coming in at 2nd place 
But feel free to more research. That's my pic of what I would like to get some day.including a zues mesh


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)

Here a link for the MTL tanks
https://vaping360.com/best-vape-tanks/mtl-tanks/
I have been watching them for a while. It stays constant.


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)

Also the hellbeast can take both MTL and DL coils


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (20/4/20)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (20/4/20)

Resistance said:


> What I would look at for MTL
> View attachment 194471
> View attachment 194472
> View attachment 194473
> ...



Correct me if I'm wrong but I was taught that premade coils and mech mods were a huge no no?


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I was taught that premade coils and mech mods were a huge no no?


If the positive pin is of correct length to make proper contact (pin protrudes) and the coil is of a safe resistance I don't see why not.
I have used a Melo tank that came with an Ijust on a mech. These tanks above is also suggestions and needs to be checked for +pin length.
That's the main reason sub ohm coils was an issue in the past.,but has been changed on most newer tanks.


----------



## Resistance (20/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I was taught that premade coils and mech mods were a huge no no?


If the positive pin is of correct length to make proper contact (pin protrudes) and the coil is of a safe resistance I don't see why not.(if it's a hybrid 510)
I have used a Melo tank that came with an Ijust on a mech. These tanks above is also suggestions and needs to be checked for +pin length.
That's the main reason sub ohm tanks was an issue in the past.,but has been changed on most newer tanks.


----------



## Resistance (21/4/20)

@Stranger . I watched the video now. The mod has solid silver contacts. And is safe to use with any tank. It's.not a hybrid mech and the pin is also adjustable.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/4/20)

The fireluke m also has a mesh pattern that sort of matches the mod.
Have a look here.it also gives very good flavour https://www.freemaxvape.com/fireluke-m/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hakhan (21/4/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but I was taught that premade coils and mech mods were a huge no no?


if the sub ohm tank has a floating 510 pin.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (21/4/20)

I also thought dud coils could be an issue?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (21/4/20)

Hakhan said:


> if the sub ohm tank has a floating 510 pin.


This mech has an adjustable pin and is not a hybrid. Check the video by OP.
Sub ohm can work on there.
It's also adjustable to accommodate 18350-18650 and inbetween


----------



## Stranger (22/4/20)

Tried the Vapefly mesh RDTA on it last night. Looks really doff. Too big, too tall and top heavy. Checking the amps, I got 3.7 V and a .15 ohm coming out at 24.6 amps so I dug out a 30 amp battery to be safe. I also have a 20700 in the EHPRO Armour and tried that too, also 30 amp.

The Armour is a semi mech and the hit was much too harsh, the Arachnid with an 18650 was just about spot on although I was concerned at the amp draw and decided that I really need to get the ohms down before I try again. I has left me a little confused as I am not understanding how the hit had such a difference. The only thing I can think of is that the volt reduction in the older Arachnid is much more than the EHPRO. Batteries and mechs don't scare me but I err on the side of caution when it gets this close.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)

Stranger said:


> Tried the Vapefly mesh RDTA on it last night. Looks really doff. Too big, too tall and top heavy. Checking the amps, I got 3.7 V and a .15 ohm coming out at 24.6 amps so I dug out a 30 amp battery to be safe. I also have a 20700 in the EHPRO Armour and tried that too, also 30 amp.
> 
> The Armour is a semi mech and the hit was much too harsh, the Arachnid with an 18650 was just about spot on although I was concerned at the amp draw and decided that I really need to get the ohms down before I try again. I has left me a little confused as I am not understanding how the hit had such a difference. The only thing I can think of is that the volt reduction in the older Arachnid is much more than the EHPRO. Batteries and mechs don't scare me but I err on the side of caution when it gets this close.



If the same battery was used I would guess it's the chip that makes the difference in the Armour. Just guessing don't hold me to it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (22/4/20)

18650 in the Arachnid and a 20700 in the Armour, both fairly new. However I agree, I think the chip plays a part


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)

Stranger said:


> 18650 in the Arachnid and a 20700 in the Armour, both fairly new. However I agree, I think the chip plays a part


The 20700 will also give a boost in amps even if the capacity is the same


----------



## Stranger (22/4/20)

Please explain.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (22/4/20)

Stranger said:


> Please explain.


Easiest way I can think of. Two 12v car batteries. Both has the same amp limit. Say 55amps , if you connect a light bulb to both, the smaller battery although exactly the same capacity and amperage limit as the bigger one,it will exhaust it's stored energy faster. And if you jump the car the bigger battery will have a better chance of starting the car faster and will also keep it swinging for longer periods than the smaller one.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------

